
The inside Story of PayPal’s One Touch - prostoalex
http://pando.com/2015/05/01/the-inside-story-of-paypals-one-touch-bill-readys-bet-the-company-six-year-battle-to-make-you-spend-more-money/
======
heimatau
Okay, I was hearing about this weeks ago. My main question is 'does this
infringe on Amazon's patent?'. Apple pays Amazon, so that they can use this
unique feature. How is this different?

source: [https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2000/09/18Apple-Licenses-
Am...](https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2000/09/18Apple-Licenses-Amazon-
com-1-Click-Patent-and-Trademark.html)

